# American Dad! Diabetic gag



## Zuckerkranke

Brilliant gag on American Dad! Stan Smith says to his daughter Hayley, "You're a liar. You're a liabetic. You have liabetes. Twice a day you've to take a shot of Insulyin'"


----------

